# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  KS Project Update #37: Heated Bed Update (Firmware, BOM etc)

## Eddie

*Project Update #37: Heated Bed Update (Firmware, BOM etc)*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

Holiday and January backers should begin receiving their heated beds.  Below is the information that you will need to get going.  
Please note that the basalt is different from other bed materials.  You can use a razor blade to clean it without fear of damage.  ABS glue works amazingly well as does blue painters tape on the surface.  Print sticking begins at 60 degrees C for ABS.  Maximum adhesion to the bed is at 90 degrees C, *you will never need to go higher than that temperature*.  If you wait for the print bed to cool down at the end of the print it will pop off VERY easily.
*Bill of Materials:*
Replacement melamine MDF bed plate
Basalt with attached silicone rubber heater
(4) M4 x 16 Stainless Steel Bolts (secure basalt to new melamine bed)
(4) Crimp Connectors 
(1) 4P (only two are used) Molex Connector (for power main)
(1) 2P Molex Connector (for thermistor)
*Firmware: Below is the download link for the heated bed firmware.  If you do not have a heated bed and you install this, the firmware will expect to see a second thermistor and will not allow you to print.  This firmware is ONLY needed for the printers with heated beds.*
http://www.quintessentialuniversalbu..._HeatedBed.zip
Firmware upload instructions and wiring diagram for heated bed:
http://reprap.org/wiki/Printrboard

----------

